# How to enable modern Congestion Control algorythms BBR2/BBR and QUIC in FreeBSD 12.X (13.X?)



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Nov 7, 2021)

Good News!

HowTo about BBR

And VERY INTERESTING press release about Fujitsu work on something like BBR2/BBR/QUIC more early than Netflix/Google.

What about CDG ?
I see that cc_cdg exist in FreeBSD 12.2... Try to load and test, and all looks like working. Please confirm if You have a positive using experience in this.

Anyway, only CDG CC is better than any other in pfSense / FreeBSD 12.2... (and **this list THE SAME AT LEAST 8+ YEARS!!!!**)




> ls -l /boot/kernel/cc_*





> /boot/kernel/cc_cdg.ko
> /boot/kernel/cc_chd.ko
> /boot/kernel/cc_cubic.ko
> /boot/kernel/cc_dctcp.ko
> ...


----------

